# KATV abc possibly on G10



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Still waiting on my receiver, but for those that are pointed at G10, Equity has or will soon be adding Little Rock KATV, the ABC affiliate to the mix. KATV's 2000 foot broadcast tower collapsed last week, and equity is rumored to be using one of their mux channels to send KATV's signal out to cable headends. If anyone spots it, please post the numbers. I'm new to all this, so haven't played with scan or any of that yet.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

KATV ABC Little Rock AR
English
11799-V 26660
319 64
TitanTV code: KATV


----------



## unclehonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

been up since Friday...took the placeholder of "LAT TV"


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Just noticed they are on with LOTS more bandwidth on G10 at 12104/V/3400. Don't know how to find the audio info on this receiver. It just finds it.


----------

